# What is it?



## RUBZERK (Aug 8, 2018)

Can someone tell me what kinda weed this is?


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Looks like nutsedge to me.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 8, 2018)

It growing everywhere. Even in my mulch.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Yep. Nutsedge for sure. Pulling it up like that doesn't do any good. Until you get the tuber, it will continue to grow.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@RUBZERK Feel the stem with your fingers. Nutsedge has a triangular stem. Ortho Nutsedge Killer worked for me and is available in big box stores.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Sledgehammer is the go to for nutsedge


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@iowa jim Does Sedgehammer come in ready to spray bottles ?


----------



## PompousPilot (Sep 19, 2018)

Nutsedge for sure. Sledgehammer worked great for me. I used the small packet with the built in surfactant. It really does a nice job and didn't hurt any surrounding turf


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> Yep. Nutsedge for sure. Pulling it up like that doesn't do any good. Until you get the tuber, it will continue to grow.


I didn't know this. It pulls up pretty easy and I've not seen it come back, I've never had an infestation, just a few blades here and there, so that may be why.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Nutsedge for sure. Pulling it up like that doesn't do any good. Until you get the tuber, it will continue to grow.
> ...


Yep, major PITA


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

SJ Lawn said:


> @iowa jim Does Sedgehammer come in ready to spray bottles ?


Have never had to use it as of yet ,but i know it comes in a pack from do my own pest control or ortho sells a spray bottle that you could find at a big box store.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

SJ Lawn said:


> @iowa jim Does Sedgehammer come in ready to spray bottles ?


Sedgehammer comes in disolvable packs or 1.3oz bottle. both have to be mixed. if you dont want to mix the Ortho Nutsedge killer from lowes, home depot, etc is the way to go


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> SJ Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @iowa jim Does Sedgehammer come in ready to spray bottles ?
> ...


Thank you for explaining it better than i did, it sounds like you have had some experience with nutsedge.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Nutsedge for sure. Pulling it up like that doesn't do any good. Until you get the tuber, it will continue to grow.
> ...


Basically, nutsedge is going to lead these little nutlets in the ground if you pull it past a certain stage of it's growth. You may not see them immediately germinate and come up, it could be a year or so later and all of a sudden you have them coming up like crazy.

Thats basically what happened with me. Four years ago we moved into our house, I had no idea what they were, just knew they were some kind of weed, yanked the like 10 of them I saw in a little section of my front and another 5 in my back in early summer around June. The next year, those two sections became a massive infestation of Nutsedge everywhere. This year I got some Sedgehammer and that at the very least did the trick on killing the live plants. No clue if it kills the entire nutlet, it's 'supposed to' but until I see none come back next year I can't know for sure.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

It will take at least a couple of years of pre-em and post-em applications to "kill" the tuber.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Khy said:


> probasestealer said:
> 
> 
> > N LA Hacker said:
> ...


I'll hope for the best. I've mainly just seen it in my natural areas, I think it's from the compost or mulch I sourced at some point.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> Khy said:
> 
> 
> > probasestealer said:
> ...


Yeah, I'm sure its something like that. I also had tons of it in my mulch beds.

If you have a SiteOne nearby, they should carry a product called Freehand. It's a pre-m for your mulch beds that is supposed to have really good results against Nutsedge pre-M (as well as crabgrass and other annoying mulch bed weeds).

I've never tried it but planning to pickup a bag for next spring just in case any nutlets survived through the sedgehammer app.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > SJ Lawn said:
> ...


lol. enough for 3 lifetimes


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> iowa jim said:
> 
> 
> > jha4aamu said:
> ...


Minor hijack : We don't allow nutsedge in Iowa. ha ha. How do you like the cultivars that you have, was wondering about shade tolerance?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > iowa jim said:
> ...


i love them. my yard is full sun all day so i dont have any areas of the yard that get significant shade. however, i did plant a small tray of my kbg mix outside, which my wife moved on the side of the house behind a bush that is about 90% shade and it looks glorious.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

SJ Lawn said:


> @iowa jim Does Sedgehammer come in ready to spray bottles ?


For easiest application I used the ortho hose sprayer and it worked for me l, nothing fancy it it worked


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hose end sprayer are notoriously inaccurate. I would not use them with anything that could kill my lawn.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Anyway, worked great for me


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Glad to hear it as i have the same as you only i have the bewitched.


----------

